# BullHorn End Bar Size



## royalbomber (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey there,

I want to buy this Cinelli Mash Bullhorn, but I have a set of Specialized Top Mount Brake Levers 31.8

Do you think I can fit those levers on that bar?

I know it says they are 31.8, but is that at measurement size (a)? and also (b)?
So 31.8 is the measurement at (a) in the middle.










** But I want to know if I can put the brake levers on the end of the bars like reverse side 
down, will the 31.8 lever clamp in that area (b)?

I want to make sure that I can fit the levers in reverse in that area (b). That bar is uber expensive, but I want the brake levers to work before I have to buy new ones
Thanks

Here is the lever for reference.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm not sure of the B diameter on the Mash bars but the A is certainly 31.8.. Your levers will fit in the A position........

FWIW, those bars are $100+ and cross levers can be bought for $15.... Cross levers come in all diameters.....22.2, 26.0 and 31.8.... If you really want the bars, get them..


----------



## novetan (Oct 4, 2012)

These horns looks beautiful


----------

